# Why I love GARDZ



## ProWallGuy

I'd like to explain why I dig Zinsser's Gardz primer so much. To do so, I must explain some things about hanging wallpaper. 

When I install wallpaper, a primer must be used prior to hanging. As painters, we all know why it is important to prime. As a hanger, this might mean different things.

First off, a good primer will obviously help the wallcovering bond to the wall (provide 'tooth'). Second, it will help the wallcovering release from the wall when removal is performed. Third, it can provide 'slip' to a wall, helping a pasted sheet slide into place without it being stretched. 

Most hangers use a water-based acrylic pre-wallcovering primer. The specs usually say to let it dry for 24 hours before initializing the next step. Hmm. How many of us apply the next coat when the primer is dry enough to touch or lightly sand. Yeah, me too. 

Now this wouldn't be much of a problem for another coat of paint, but with wallcovering, it is a different scenario. Another coat of paint can be applied, and dry pretty quickly due to the evaporation of the vehicle. This doesn't strain the primer layer very much. But with a wallcovering, we are applying a much heavier/thicker layer coated with a thick, viscous paste that is water-based. On top of this, there is usually a vinyl layer hampering the drying/evaporation process. This causes the primer layer (which hasn't properly dried/cured) to basically reactivate, returning to a semi-liquid state. The paste inter-mingles with this broken-down primer, and becomes 'one'. 

Add to this a little relative humidity, and a cheap builder's flat below the primer, and you got problems. We all know you can sneeze on builders flat, and it will rub off. Imagine layering on several mils of moisture, and allowing it to marinate for a day or two. Now you guys know why sometimes a 'properly prepped and primed' surface with a wallcovering can be a bear to remove.

So, to sum this up, a paperhanger looks for a fast drying primer, that _*won't re-wet or wet-out shortly after drying*_. Almost all paints or primers (acrylic or oil) will re-wet if applied to soon. I'm sure most of you have had this happen before. Not so with the new DRC's. Someone coined the phrase DRC a couple years ago referring to all the new Drywall Repair Clears. Taken from the old acrylic clear masonry primers (Benjamin Moore's comes to mind), Scotch Paints in CA developed a product called DrawTite. Several imitations appeared shortly afterwards. Sherwin sells it version of it, along with others. But Zinsser was the only one who could come up with something comparable to the original DrawTite, and overcome the distribution problems that Scotch had. 

Gardz dries in half-hour or less, and won't re-wet itself. The moisture resistant surface makes it a dream to remove wallpaper from. It stinks a bit when applying, and has a learning curve in rolling a water-thin product without making a mess, but is worth it. 

And to sum it up, and back up my claim, I brought pictures for proof.

This is a basic drywall patch, probably 1/8" thick blue-lid joint compound. I rolled some Gardz onto the bottom right corner, and let the roller edge draw a finger up the middle.











After drying for _*15 minutes*_, I primed the rest of the patch. You can see the previously primed section did not re-wet, and remained solid.


----------



## Humble Abode

That's a great article man. I have been meaning to try out the Gardz but never been pushed to do so.

So do you use Gardz as a post wallpaper removal primer? Sometimes I use BIN sometimes I use Cover Stain, usually because I have left overs of them.

Also what other uses does it have?


----------



## George Z

Humble Abode said:


> That's a great article man. I have been meaning to try out the Gardz but never been pushed to do so.
> 
> So do you use Gardz as a post wallpaper removal primer? Sometimes I use BIN sometimes I use Cover Stain, usually because I have left overs of them.
> 
> Also what other uses does it have?


Great for damaged drywall skin before patching


----------



## slickshift

George Z said:


> Great for damaged drywall skin before patching


:thumbup:

I also use it on chalky paint before doing a repaint


----------



## Humble Abode

On exteriors? I didn't know it was OK for exterior. I new it was a multi purpose but I always considered it and interior primer because of its association with wallpaper.


----------



## slickshift

Humble Abode said:


> On exteriors?


Not me, nope


----------



## Humble Abode

Oh I see. I never see chalky paint indoors. What kind of interior paint chalks?


----------



## slickshift

Humble Abode said:


> What kind of interior paint chalks?


New construction they use "builder's" paint a lot
Crappy to begin with, 3 - 7 years down the line it can get pretty powdery
Not a great base for a re-paint if you know what I mean
Never mind it's physically hard to paint, there's the danger of your re-paint failing due to it not adhering properly
Gardz slops on pretty easy, and seals it up real good


----------



## kenthepainter

I use Gardz, much more convienient that getting out an oil brush for kilz. I've also used water based sanding sealer, that works good too.

KEN


----------



## hangit

nice write-up tim.

i believe the original draw tite was "invented" for going over chalky stucco in fla and ca, so it is fine for exterior. that's what i was told anyway.:chinese:


----------



## Wolverine

How much does Gardz run per gallon?


----------



## ProWallGuy

+/- $20


----------



## Humble Abode

slickshift said:


> New construction they use "builder's" paint a lot
> Crappy to begin with, 3 - 7 years down the line it can get pretty powdery
> Not a great base for a re-paint if you know what I mean
> Never mind it's physically hard to paint, there's the danger of your re-paint failing due to it not adhering properly
> Gardz slops on pretty easy, and seals it up real good


Cool.

I love primer talk...


----------



## slickshift

Humble Abode said:


> I love primer talk...


Sounds like a New Forum to me
Nathan!.....How's about "PrimerTalk.com"?
_All primer, all the time_



nline2long:


----------



## Humble Abode

slickshift said:


> Sounds like a New Forum to me
> Nathan!.....How's about "PrimerTalk.com"?
> _All primer, all the time_
> 
> 
> 
> nline2long:


There are nearly infinite possibilities. :whistling2:


----------



## Leader

What is your best universal w/c adhesive??????


----------



## ProWallGuy

Leader said:


> What is your best universal w/c adhesive??????


234 :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint

How to clean a gallon of spilled guardz from a concrete driveway:

1) use your favorite expletive, acknowledging your disbelief that there is gallon of high adhesion, fast drying primer in direct sun and on the concrete. 

2) After the shock, which lasts a couple seconds, the fight or flight mechanism in your hypothalamus area of the brain should kick in, if not, you've used high voc paint too long and probably can't read an entire sentence anyway.

3) Assess what items you have available that will aid in the cleanup. If you have a brand new box of wiping rags, you'll just have to bite the bullet here. And, a couple bucks on rags is a lot cheaper than letting that stuff dry too long. Do you have access to water? A hose? A bucket to contain and carry water? Its no time to be picky, grab that old 5er and get some water in it.

4) Ok, get the excess primer soaked up with your rags, or a dirty shirt, towels, your socks, something. This is crucial. You can't have all that runoff going all over the place. Containment is the name of the game.

5) Once you're left with the primer slowly bonding to the concrete, get water on that stuff. This will help slow down the drying and bonding process, and will buy you some valuable time.

6) If you made it to this point, you're a survivor, and true paint warrior. But you're not done. Nope. This last step is what separates pros from wannabes. If you stopped now, your left with a big horrible spot on your customers beautiful driveway. 

7) Here you must make a judgment call, based on the existing concrete and its condition. If its brand new or coated with a stain product you might be screwed, or at the least, you may be paying for a refinishing. If you are lucky and what is more typical is that the condition is decent, but has weathered a bit and probably has some rust, oil, or other stains that will help you out considerably.

8) You need something to rub that primer out of the grooves of the concrete. A deck cleaning brush might work, but I've found they don't perform too well. Some jerk told me to try a pressure washer, but then would have to take over an hour to get it and by that time the coating would be dried too much. I'd suggest a wire brush. Nothing will work as good to get in there and work that coating out of the concrete. And, if you keep the surface wet as you should, you won't create too many scratch marks. Scrubbing with the grain of the concrete will also help.H

9) Hopefully after all this, you will have the driveway fully cleaned up to where the customer will never know what horror occurred. If they are home at the time and they discover the situation while you are cleaning it up and feeling stupid, well, godspeed. Try to blame it on your helper if possible. 

10) Never set a gallon of guardz or other coating on top of boxes high up in your extended cab so when you open the door it falls out.


----------



## bikerboy

TJ Paint said:


> How to clean a gallon of spilled guardz from a concrete driveway:
> 
> 1) use your favorite expletive, acknowledging your disbelief that there is gallon of high adhesion, fast drying primer in direct sun and on the concrete.
> 
> 2) After the shock, which lasts a couple seconds, the fight or flight mechanism in your hypothalamus area of the brain should kick in, if not, you've used high voc paint too long and probably can't read an entire sentence anyway.
> 
> 3) Assess what items you have available that will aid in the cleanup. If you have a brand new box of wiping rags, you'll just have to bite the bullet here. And, a couple bucks on rags is a lot cheaper than letting that stuff dry too long. Do you have access to water? A hose? A bucket to contain and carry water? Its no time to be picky, grab that old 5er and get some water in it.
> 
> 4) Ok, get the excess primer soaked up with your rags, or a dirty shirt, towels, your socks, something. This is crucial. You can't have all that runoff going all over the place. Containment is the name of the game.
> 
> 5) Once you're left with the primer slowly bonding to the concrete, get water on that stuff. This will help slow down the drying and bonding process, and will buy you some valuable time.
> 
> 6) If you made it to this point, you're a survivor, and true paint warrior. But you're not done. Nope. This last step is what separates pros from wannabes. If you stopped now, your left with a big horrible spot on your customers beautiful driveway.
> 
> 7) Here you must make a judgment call, based on the existing concrete and its condition. If its brand new or coated with a stain product you might be screwed, or at the least, you may be paying for a refinishing. If you are lucky and what is more typical is that the condition is decent, but has weathered a bit and probably has some rust, oil, or other stains that will help you out considerably.
> 
> 8) You need something to rub that primer out of the grooves of the concrete. A deck cleaning brush might work, but I've found they don't perform too well. Some jerk told me to try a pressure washer, but then would have to take over an hour to get it and by that time the coating would be dried too much. I'd suggest a wire brush. Nothing will work as good to get in there and work that coating out of the concrete. And, if you keep the surface wet as you should, you won't create too many scratch marks. Scrubbing with the grain of the concrete will also help.H
> 
> 9) Hopefully after all this, you will have the driveway fully cleaned up to where the customer will never know what horror occurred. If they are home at the time and they discover the situation while you are cleaning it up and feeling stupid, well, godspeed. Try to blame it on your helper if possible.
> 
> 10) Never set a gallon of guardz or other coating on top of boxes high up in your extended cab so when you open the door it falls out.


 
Is this the voice of a recent experiance?


----------



## TJ Paint

yeah like last week!


----------



## straight_lines

Awesome TJ, well done.


----------



## M.Pillow

I would add a step to your system TJ...

If the driveway is weathered and old, just sprinkle sand from the surrounding area over the spill. The Gardz will bond the sand and driveway together beautifully, hence blending in the accident.

Be sure to park your truck over the spill site while this is drying for concealing purposes in case the HO comes home early.


----------



## Ranger72

I didn't read this entire thread, but Guards is my favorite prep products. Stuff is amazing.


----------



## HangingInThere

ProWallGuy said:


> Gardz dries in half-hour or less, and won't re-wet itself.


I love Gardz too!! I just happened upon Tim's Gardz accolade, but was a bit apprehensive about the 1/2 hr dry time. To touch, yes. Working time appears to be a bit longer...

Here's from the Rustoleum technical data sheet:

*Drying Time​*​​​​– Dries to touch in 30 minutes. Porous surfaces
that have been sealed with GARDZ are ready for finish coating or​
wallpapering after 3 hours.


----------



## daArch

another thread of the living dead

OP - 4/15/2007

Rule number three - Double tap.


----------



## daArch

OH, 

Welcome Glenn :thumbup: :whistling2:

Just had to bust yer balz


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> another thread of the living dead
> 
> OP - 4/15/2007
> 
> Rule number three - Double tap.


lol 
A triple tap since this one has been brought to life before.


----------



## daArch

Just so ya know, Glenn is on a number of other forums PWG and I frequent. He's a real good man. Knows his stuff and also forum literate.


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> Just so ya know, Glenn is on a number of other forums PWG and I frequent. He's a real good man. Knows his stuff and also forum literate.


I am sold. Welcome Glenn.


----------



## HangingInThere

Workaholic said:


> I am sold. Welcome Glenn.


Wow...Bill Archibald is a true salesman!!

BTW...Sean, the Unicorn is pink! :yes:


----------



## daArch

Good talking to you tonight Glenn.

Hope we run into each other soon.


----------

